# Stain in Double Pane Vinyl Window



## qrufh11 (Nov 16, 2010)

Just purchased a 10 year old house and noticed an orange stain between the panes on a double pane vinyl window.  It appears there was an "egg" stain on the exterior of the window that may have breached the seal and there is orange bacteria(?) between the panes?
The window has brass bars between the panes and would guess that it is quite expensive and would be difficult to match/replace.
Any ideas on how this stain can be cleaned?


----------



## gmicken (Nov 17, 2010)

grufh11, If you break the seal on the window, it will loose it's "R" value. If you call your local glass company, they may be able to replace the pane at a cheaper cost. If the joints are glued, it may be harder to fix. But I would let them tell you if they can fix it. Good Luck, G


----------



## Tangelo (Nov 19, 2010)

qrufh11 said:


> Just purchased a 10 year old house and noticed an orange stain between the panes on a double pane vinyl window.  It appears there was an "egg" stain on the exterior of the window that may have breached the seal and there is orange bacteria(?) between the panes?
> The window has brass bars between the panes and would guess that it is quite expensive and would be difficult to match/replace.
> Any ideas on how this stain can be cleaned?



Hello qrufh11, my guess would be that if the Egg penetrated the seal, then the seal is broken, and the glass would be partially or completely fogged due to the seal failure. If there is no "fogging" between the glass, then it's possible that the stain has been there since the windows were made. 

~Tangelo


----------



## nealtw (Nov 30, 2010)

Find the glass people that seal there own windows, they will be able to selvage your brass and make a new window, Maybe.


----------



## ericp (May 13, 2011)

You'd be surprised at how the pros remedy problems with multi-paned windows. I had similar issues with a 14yo home we purchased. In my case, the glass was looking hazy and one even had mildew. Some of the processes the fixit-guys use are pretty amazing, like drilling tiny holes to get at and treat what's going on inside. I found this page, and it helped make my decision easier to hire someone -->  Double pane window repair It may help you, if you're still faced with the same problem. GL.


----------

